# 724: Starter Drive Gear for Tecumseh H70



## EddyCurr (Nov 18, 2013)

A #37052A Starter Gear & Nut kit came with a gear
that has an id hole with a helix made up of 7 splines.
It does not fit because the OEM Bendix gear and
armature shaft only have 6 splines.

The #37052A kit was described as a change-up to
an earlier kit, #37050, which now NLA.

The application is a Toro Starter Motor #23-4410
as fitted to a 7 hp Tecumseh H70-130176C mounted
to a '76 Toro 724. There are 16 teeth on the Bendix
gear.

Can someone advise a part number for a kit (or a
gear on its own) that is a suitable replacement for
this #23-4410 starter (6 splines on the helix).

.


----------



## EddyCurr (Nov 18, 2013)

Toro's p/n for a kit is #20-7110 Pinion Assembly. This seems
to be NLA.

Their p/n for the Bendix gear is #20-7130 Pinion. Many sites
list this as NLA, but a few indicate stock at a price between
$105 - $115. Descriptions do not indicate the number of
splines.

Considering that other replacement Bendix gears sell for less
than $20, I will welcome any suggestions for a less expensive
alternative.

.


----------



## EddyCurr (Nov 18, 2013)

A follow-up post to say that a fellow member has
pointed out a source I overlooked and thanks to
this great assistance, a replacement pinion is enroute.

Thanks again, Waterloo !

.


----------



## Curtis328 (Jan 9, 2016)

EddyCurr said:


> A follow-up post to say that a fellow member has
> pointed out a source I overlooked and thanks to
> this great assistance, a replacement pinion is enroute.
> 
> ...


If you're still around, it'd be great to know what the other source was that you were directed to.

I'm in the same boat as you were, with a Toro 23-4410 starter, with a worn out Bendix gear. The replacement gear can be had for a measly $110...


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

Don't know how you feel about used, but I you get desparate, I can look through my box of H70 starters and see if I have the right gear.


----------



## Curtis328 (Jan 9, 2016)

Appreciate the offer. Of course I would prefer new, but if the condition of the gear were somewhere around 90% or more of original spec, I would probably go for it.

I am seeing the replacement starters (Tecumseh 33328D) available on Amazon.com for $69. Clearly these are aftermarket, and not Tecumseh starters, as the Tecumseh ones sell for over $300.

Anybody have experience with these aftermarket starters? Here's a link:
Click Here


----------



## Curtis328 (Jan 9, 2016)

sidegrinder said:


> Don't know how you feel about used, but I you get desparate, I can look through my box of H70 starters and see if I have the right gear.


Well I did respond to your post shortly after you made it, but I got a message saying "awaiting moderator approval", and it's yet to go through. So here goes again.

***Edit***
The above post finally went through.


----------



## EddyCurr (Nov 18, 2013)

Curtis328 said:


> If you're still around, it'd be great to know what the other source was that you were directed to.
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you were, with a Toro 23-4410 starter, with a worn out Bendix gear. The replacement gear can be had for a measly $110...


Regrets, I have been offline until yesterday.

In my community, an employee at Power Equipment Center (Edm) quoted C$225 for the Toro/Tecumseh #20-7110 Pinion Assembly. Didn't bat an eyelash.

The source for my 20-7110 was an eBay listing. It was drawn to my attention by a fellow member - some sites are quite prickly about any actions that could be construed as 'Selling', hence the coy behavior.

Here is the new pinion assembly installed on the starter with the old assy in the background.










For future reference, 20-7110 Pinion Assembly is made up of



#12: 3215142 - Retaining Clip
#13: 20-7140 - Starter Pinion Nut
#14: 54724 Rubber Ring
#15: 20-7130 PINION 16 TOOTH

If someone happened to locate component "p/n 20-7130 Pinion 16 Tooth", then they could use this to repair their existing "p/n 20-7110 Pinion Assembly" by simply uninstalling the assembly from the starter, removing the assembly retaining clip "p/n #3215142", replacing the damaged pinion with the new one and then reassembling.

As for locating either the "p/n 20-7110 Pinion Assembly" or the "p/n 20-7130 Pinion 16 Tooth", I can only suggest active vigilance. Watch for sale listings and announce your interest in buying these parts. At this stage of the part availability life cycle, being open-minded about accepting good used parts is advised.

The alternative is to install an updated starter. The trick with this is compatibility between the teeth of the existing ring gear and those on the pinion of the new starter. Tooth count and tooth pitch. Unless someone has already done the legwork, it will be up to you to inspect, compare and verify.

.


----------

